# New Start for HT in Hilliard, Ohio



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm back on track again to start my theater and need some input on my screen size and speaker placement. Would like to go with and have talked to several people that say I should be able to do a 100" screen. The other item that I would like information on is the placement on the side and rear speakers. I'm thinking about placing the side speakers about 14' back from the front at about 6' 6" to the top, then the rear speakers about at the back corners of the recliners at the same elevation. 

I have also been looking at the Mitsubishi HC 8000 BL Projector.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Perhaps I missed it - what are the room dimensions?


----------



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

It is on the PDF but the room is 23' by 11' 6". 

In the front of the room I was going to have a 2' space behind the screen to place the speakers but have had second thoughts on regaining the extra 2' behind the screen moving everything forward. Using floor speakers. Giving myself the extra 2' for the rear of the room. Which in turn woud make the room 25' by 11'6"


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

IIRC, you were doing 2 rows of seats so I do not think losing the 2' would be an issue (depending on your sub choice, you might want to consider making that 3').

Personally, I wold have loved to have the length you have - I really like the clean front wall look so being able to do an AT screen would have been nice. The other plus - speaker shopping. Aesthetics were high on my list for speakers because I knew I could not hide them. And, you will pay extra for a good finish.....

That screen size would be fine IMO - but I would wait to finalize a screen size until you know for sure where your seating will be. I am sitting about 9' from a screen a tad bigger than that and I really like it - it is a very immersive experience.

And, for seating, Bryan suggested to me early on that you want to try to avoid the 40-60% area of the room length as this is where most of the room modes occur. So, in your case, between 10' and 15' would be that range.


----------



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

So are you saying that where my seating is about 13' back to where you sit it should be 10'. Should I move the seating closer? Sorry, Like I said I'm just getting back into this and I'm not sure what is meant by mode?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

killian said:


> So are you saying that where my seating is about 13' back to where you sit it should be 10'. Should I move the seating closer? Sorry, Like I said I'm just getting back into this and I'm not sure what is meant by mode?


Apologies - a room mode is a peak or a dip in your frequency response. If you take a look at the 3rd graph in post #20 of my REW thread (link in my sig), you can see several dips and peaks in my response. If you put your dimensions into a room mode calculator, you will find that more of these occur in that middle area of the room.

That said, building a HT takes some compromise. I would make sure that your primary seating position does not fall in that range, but, beyond that, I would go wherever feels comfortable.

So, if you plan for your primary seating position to be in the first row, I would look at putting it around the 9' to 9.5' mark. I would then put the 2nd row at the 15' mark. You would then have room behind the 2nd row for bar seating if you so chose. And, as with my theater, a 100" screen is not too big at @9' IMO.


----------



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, And with that being said I might reconsider leaving the space behind the screen for my speakers. Double check the size of the sub. And go with the 110" screen. Someone recomeended it but wasn't sure but after chatting with you I started looking through some of the different web sites and it looks like with a 110" screen they recommend 12' maybe a little closer. I will definetly check out #20 on your post. This give me something to check into this weekend. I feel a little more comfortable with what I'm doing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No problem Mark - any questions come up, ask away. 

Oh, and my screen is set up as 2.35:1. I measured it - it is 41"x94" which according to Projector Central is about a 102"ish screen. My front wall is 10' across. If you go with an AT screen with the speakers behind, I see no reason at all why you cannot do a 110".

Plus, you can do super chunk corner traps and not have to worry about eating floor space in the corners like I did.


----------

